# Local Shop-Rite Cooking Classes



## Reanie525i (Feb 24, 2009)

Our local Shop Rite which is a grocery store chain where I live is offering cooking classes. The cost is 25 to 35 dollars depending on the class ( 2 vs 3 hours). The menus are interesting and they say you help prepare the meal and then eat what you have  made. I am thinking of going but am not sure how much you actually do in the class. Has anyone ever been to one or know someone that has? You can go to  www.ShopRite.com  web site  and click on the tab that says in our store. Take a look and tell me what you think. Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Reanie - I don't really have time to click on the link and look around, but, I have never gone to a cooking class where I didn't learn something.  Even if you don't get to actually cook the meal you will still pick up a tip here and there.  I vote you do it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 25, 2009)

I've never been, but am familiar with the concept/idea etc. I would go expecting to learn something, but mostly just go and have fun!! Enjoy yourself!!! 

Have Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been to similar classes along time ago (one was a microwave cooking class so that shows you how long ago...they had just become popular).  In the classes you sometimes get some hands on experience and others you watch, take notes and sample.  I found both styles very helpful.


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input - I am going to give it a try - unfortunately I missed the class for tonight - They were making Thai crab and shrimp cakes over scallion and red pepper jasmine rice - Shallot ponzu green bean saute - followed by lemon poppy seed cupcakes with  candied ginger - I wish I made the class before it filled up - Making me hungry just thinking about it!!!  The best part of it is they use all organic ingredients!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG - how wonderful does all that sound????????????  I hate you missed it.  PLEASE go the next time!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 25, 2009)

I am planning on going to the next class and will let you know how it goes.  It will be nice to have something to look forward to. It seems I don't really have a life anymore - every day is the same old thing and nothing changes - I can not believe I let myself get like this.  I need to start living my life again and not just existing day to day!!  Cooking is something I love and enjoy so it seems the class is a good way to start!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely you are right!  Even if you don't have to lift a finger in this class you are out and about.  I consider simply learning a new recipe a GREAT experience.  Good for you!  I wish we had something like that here.

I fully understand the "live" versus "exist".  It happens to all of us at one time or another.  I'm in the "exist" phase myself, I think...maybe not totally, but I better be careful!  I'm certainly not living my life to its fullest potential.


----------

